# Topics > Agriculture >  Growbot, robotic home gardening system, smart planter

## Airicist

facebook.com/igrowbot

twitter.com/wegrowbot

instagram.com/wegrowbot

----------


## Airicist

GrowBot | A fully autonomous smart planter

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> Grow your own food, herbs and flowers with this simple, robotic home gardening system.

----------

